
Wisconsin farmers forced to dump milk as coronavirus slams fragile dairy economy - jelliclesfarm
https://www.jsonline.com/5108609002
======
sudoaza
This happens in many countries, farmers are paid very low prices and many
times it's just not worth the cost of transporting it, crazy i know. Since
cows need to be milked daily you can store up until some point and after that
you dump it. A solution is to make cheese out of it that has more added value
and stores better, but takes work and infrastructure.

------
vanniv
And yet my local market still has no milk.

I wish they would sell it to me instead of dumping it.

